# my gallery of boxes



## devonwoody (15 Oct 2007)

Seventeen boxes completed over the past two years.
Some additional boxes have already gone to the family and others (stuff ups) in workshop as screw and tool boxes.
























































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Calpol (15 Oct 2007)

Those are nice bud. The last one is a beast, did you design it for any specific purpose or just whatever fits in it?


----------



## devonwoody (15 Oct 2007)

Calpol":mgqoaoiq said:


> Those are nice bud. The last one is a beast, did you design it for any specific purpose or just whatever fits in it?



The wife stores all her embroidery silks in the drawers.


----------



## PowerTool (15 Oct 2007)

All very nice,but the hexagonal one gets my vote as favourite  ;
there's just something about it that makes it look special.

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oct 2007)

Quite a collection there DW and a lot of variety
keep 'em coming :wink:


----------



## Philly (15 Oct 2007)

Well done, John!
You'll be making a box to keep them in, next...... :lol: 
Keep up the good work,
Philly


----------



## Fecn (15 Oct 2007)

Everyone has different tastes, but I reckon that you have a good selection there and everyone should like at least one. 

I like numbers 2, 3, 5, 11 & 12
I'm quite keen on numbers 8, 10, 13 & 15, but would prefer them with different timbers in places, or very minor design tweaks.
Which leaves 4, 6, 7, 9, 14, 16 & 17 as the ones which don't do it for me.

Thanks for posting all the pics.. Nice to see 10. with the finish on now. I'd like to see a photo of it with the lid rotated by one notch so that the woods don't align.. that might move from my 'quite-keen' to 'like' category.

edit: Just asked the missus.. She likes 4, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11 and 15, but not the rest.


----------



## Woodmagnet (15 Oct 2007)

=D> Great work John. :wink:


----------



## devonwoody (16 Oct 2007)

To Fecn,

Thank heavens, number eleven is the box made for you as per our agreed arrangement.

Details of which we will know doubt announce at a latter date.


----------



## Niki (16 Oct 2007)

Very nice collection DW

And I like all of them...not like...

Maybe now, you'll have some time to make some jigs 

Best Regards
niki


----------



## devonwoody (16 Oct 2007)

Fecn":2nbm50da said:


> Everyone has different tastes, but I reckon that you have a good selection there and everyone should like at least one.
> 
> I like numbers 2, 3, 5, 11 & 12
> I'm quite keen on numbers 8, 10, 13 & 15, but would prefer them with different timbers in places, or very minor design tweaks.
> ...



OK I have retaken number 10 (using my wifes cheaper fuji A340 digi camera ,blimey it takes better pics than my fuji9600)

Its difficult to get a shot that doesn't follow a diagonal line, there all over the place, but I got this one,


----------



## mr (16 Oct 2007)

Particularly like nos 1 & 5 from the top down. 
Cheers Mike


----------



## Fecn (16 Oct 2007)

devonwoody":3q9bt46h said:


> To Fecn,
> 
> Thank heavens, number eleven is the box made for you as per our agreed arrangement.
> 
> Details of which we will know doubt announce at a latter date.



Nicely done  - The only one that swmbo and I both agree on


----------



## p111dom (16 Oct 2007)

Very nice DW =D> My favorite is the first one. What's the dark wood....Iroko? and are all three pieces joined together or seperate?


----------



## devonwoody (16 Oct 2007)

p111dom":3splase0 said:


> Very nice DW =D> My favorite is the first one. What's the dark wood....Iroko? and are all three pieces joined together or seperate?



Its that lacewood again with two ash boxes either end fixed to a rail below, I had trouble getting the spaces equal but in the end I solved it by placing a spacer between each box. 

I found using I/E going to the 100% at the bottom right hand corner of the screen and extending it upto 150 or 200% some of my crimes could be seen.


----------



## david simper (23 Oct 2007)

Well impressive. Puts my meagre efforts to shame.


----------



## mr (23 Oct 2007)

DW what would you say is the average thickness of the pieces you use. By which I mean sides of the box for eg or the lid. Obviously this changes according to the size of the box to keep the proportions but do you have a rule of thumb that you work to? 
Cheers Mike


----------



## devonwoody (24 Oct 2007)

mr":1mobc59l said:


> DW what would you say is the average thickness of the pieces you use. By which I mean sides of the box for eg or the lid. Obviously this changes according to the size of the box to keep the proportions but do you have a rule of thumb that you work to?
> Cheers Mike



The domino box went down to 3mm thicknesses but I normally like to work at 10mm thickness as minimum but large items such as the tower boxes and lazysusan there is some 12mm thickness around. 

I anticipate losing three boxes this week the daughter is visiting, I have already said no to the diagonal pattern boxes etc. :shock:


----------



## White House Workshop (24 Oct 2007)

Lovely work there. Got me thinking about getting out into the workshop again instead of this training course.........


----------



## devonwoody (24 Oct 2007)

Thinking abourt the question on timber thickness again. I have in the past purchased sawn timber 25mm thick and it usually comes in at upto 27mm.
So when bandsawn I reckon to loose around 2mm and putting through the P/T accounts if lucky for no more than 5mm so I finish with 10mm thicknesses.
Sometimes I have had stuff finish with one piece 7mm, hence strip pattern boxes :wink:


----------

